
A Vi Cheatsheet Sticker - wheresvic1
https://smalldata.tech/playground/vi-cheatsheet-sticker
======
timonoko
vi 𝖒𝖆𝖐𝖊𝖘 𝖘𝖊𝖓𝖘𝖊 𝖔𝖓𝖑𝖞 𝖎𝖋 𝖞𝖔𝖚 𝖆𝖗𝖊 80 𝖞𝖊𝖆𝖗𝖘 𝖔𝖑𝖉 𝖆𝖓𝖉 𝖘𝖙𝖆𝖗𝖙𝖊𝖉 𝖞𝖔𝖚𝖗 𝖑𝖎𝖋𝖊 𝖜𝖎𝖙𝖍 ed.

\-- timonoko, Hackers News, 2019

